# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: سوال در مورد string[]args در جاوا

## Mr.Gharibe

سلام دوستان

یه سوال ساده

داخل متد اصلی در جاوا کلمه ی string[]args به چه معنی هست؟یعنی چه کاری انجام میده؟؟

ممنون میشم درمورد هر کدام از string و [] و args  توضیح بدید

تشکر

----------


## mostafabahrami

string[] args  -> پارامترهای ورودی به برنامه هنگام اجرای برنامه از خط فرمانه که در قالب یک آرایه رشته ای هست. البته تو IDE های مختلف امکان پر کردن اون به صورت ویزاردی هست.
نکته: اینکه از این متغیر بخایم استفاده کنیم فقط و فقط به برنامه ای که میخایم و اون منطقی که براش در نظر گرفتیم بستگی داره و لزومی نداره همه برنامه ها ازش استفاده کنن. ولی در هر صورت باید داخل متد main این متغیر حتما باشه.

بنظر میاد تازه کار باشی چون پرسیدی : 
"ممنون میشم درمورد هر کدام از string و [] و args توضیح بدید"موفق باشی

----------


## Mr.Gharibe

> string[] args  -> پارامترهای ورودی به برنامه هنگام اجرای برنامه از خط فرمانه که در قالب یک آرایه رشته ای هست. البته تو IDE های مختلف امکان پر کردن اون به صورت ویزاردی هست.
> نکته: اینکه از این متغیر بخایم استفاده کنیم فقط و فقط به برنامه ای که میخایم و اون منطقی که براش در نظر گرفتیم بستگی داره و لزومی نداره همه برنامه ها ازش استفاده کنن. ولی در هر صورت باید داخل متد main این متغیر حتما باشه.
> 
> بنظر میاد تازه کار باشی چون پرسیدی : 
> "ممنون میشم درمورد هر کدام از string و [] و args توضیح بدید"موفق باشی


ممنون ازشما،تازه کار تازه کار که نه ولی چون استاد پرسید هرکدوم جدا چه کاری انجام میدن اینطوری پرسیدم

----------

